# Pinar del Rio Goodness!



## TNTitan (Nov 7, 2011)

I love these cigars, especially the sungrown. The Seleccion reserva Limatada is also an excellent stick. Here's how I'm ringing in the new year!










Anyone else out there a PDR fan?


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

I am! I like the sungrown and the oscuro. I bought a box of each in the old configuration (2007). Great cigars in my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2012)

I was bombed one of the white labels and thoroughly enjoyed it. They're a great smoke!


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hells yeah! I recently ordered two boxes of the Reserva Limitadas and pulled the trigger on a mazo of 20 Sun grown torps on CI's weekly special for $35. I'm also a big fan of the Obsidian line.


----------



## TNTitan (Nov 7, 2011)

Packerjh said:


> I am! I like the sungrown and the oscuro. I bought a box of each in the old configuration (2007). Great cigars in my opinion.


any difference in the old configuration vs the current one?


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

TNTitan said:


> any difference in the old configuration vs the current one?


In researching this very same topic when deciding whether or not to buy some of the old blend on Cbid a while back, I came across this from The Cigar Feed (which as of yesterday was folded into a new site along with The Smoking Stogie, called Halfwheel):

"Today we're taking a look at the "new blend" Pinar Del Rio Habano Sungrown Torpedo. The new blend distinction was made simply because the original stock of tobacco that Abe Flores used to blend the original release PDRs ran out. So rather than just changing the blend and not telling anybody he decided to make it official with the addition of a second band, a ribbon on the foot and a box packing quantity change from 25 to 20." Link to full review

I don't know how much the new blend differs from the old, but I do really like the blend as it stands and had to jump all over that deal on CI.


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

Every single PDR I've smoked has been really good. I'm definitely a fan!


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

I've only smoked the 1878 Habano Maddie, and it was fantastic. Need to try more of their stuff.


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

My preference is the Lancero in both SG & Oscuro!


----------



## Just1ce (Dec 9, 2011)

I have had only the oscuro and the clasico. Both were fantastic cigars. I am looking forward to trying out some of the others.


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

i bought a sampler a while back and i smoked the sungrown, clasico, and seleccion reserve, and i have to say that i am a big fan. esp. at their price point!


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

you guys are now making me want to purchase some and try them out lol


----------



## TNTitan (Nov 7, 2011)

Lopezoscar03 said:


> you guys are now making me want to purchase some and try them out lol


Oscar, I recommend you try the Oscuro.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

I really like them too as you can see from a couple of my past purchases...






I think the Obsidians are pretty good too.


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

wow you guys got me. i am going to see where i can find some good deals on these to try a few. 
sucks cause i just finished placing an order threw cbid and maybe i could found some of these on there. where do you guys mostly buys these at the best prices?


----------



## Just1ce (Dec 9, 2011)

Lopezoscar03 said:


> wow you guys got me. i am going to see where i can find some good deals on these to try a few.
> sucks cause i just finished placing an order threw cbid and maybe i could found some of these on there. where do you guys mostly buys these at the best prices?


Cigarsinternational and cigarbid seem to have the best prices I have seen right now. CI has a 20 count sampler for $50 last time I checked and I just recently picked up two fivers of the clasico's for $1.50 per stick on cbid. While they are at these prices, I would load up. It is probable that before long they will go back up to the $5 per stick box price.


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

PDR FTW

I love the Limited, Oscuro, and Habano, in that order. Still have some classicos resting to try.


----------



## 705squat (Dec 23, 2010)

I was beginning to think I was one of the very few that really enjoys the PDR line here at Puff. I'm very glad to see others also appreciate this line. I would say PDR 1878 Capa Madura is probably my favorite but, I do like them all especially for their price. I have bought a few boxes here and there over the past 15 months or so but, I normally wait for a sampler or "daily deal" special at about $2 a stick.:madgrin:


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

I have a couple red ribbons (don't remember the name) in my humi for 6-7 months. 

I have always wondered about this line. I guess I will find out soon about it. 

If these are good, I will most certainly get a bundle. 

I must say, they are handsome cigars.


----------



## TNTitan (Nov 7, 2011)

Lopezoscar03 said:


> wow you guys got me. i am going to see where i can find some good deals on these to try a few.
> sucks cause i just finished placing an order threw cbid and maybe i could found some of these on there. where do you guys mostly buys these at the best prices?


cbid seems to be the best place. I picked up a 20 cigar Pinar del Rio Mega-Sampler pack for $25.


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

BKDW said:


> I have a couple red ribbons (don't remember the name) in my humi for 6-7 months.
> 
> I have always wondered about this line. I guess I will find out soon about it.
> 
> ...


Those would be the habano sun growns, many people's favorite


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

I was bombed a Pinar Del Rio Selección and I can't get it outta my head!! Amazing smoke


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

One of my faves for a budget-friendly smoke...


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

seems that cbid has the best price right now for a bundle. has anyone found anything different?


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

This sampler is on backorder right now but it is a really good deal...

Assorted Cigar Sampler Packs PDR Assorted 5 Pack Collection | Atlantic Cigar Company


----------



## 705squat (Dec 23, 2010)

Johnpaul said:


> This sampler is on backorder right now but it is a really good deal...
> 
> Assorted Cigar Sampler Packs PDR Assorted 5 Pack Collection | Atlantic Cigar Company


It sure is. I picked up 5 of them a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Alright, this is my third post in this thread, but I'm compelled to extoll the virtues of this brand. I just finished an Oscuro robusto and loved it to death. These cigars can be had for little more than a song and are criminally undervalued; great construction and flavor for a pittance. I will also add that the cheapest box in the line, the Reserva Limitadas, are a stunning smoke and an absolute steal.


----------



## Divinedark (Oct 23, 2011)

I've never had one. I have been keeping my eyes on a couple samplers. Can anyone tell me how they are? I see some great deals on cbid, but have been apprehensive.


----------



## oldforge (Apr 30, 2008)

Divine--just pull the trigger on any of them--old, new, sun-grown, obscuro, limitada, any vitola. You will be hard-pressed to find better smokes at their current price point on Cigarbid, CI or Cigarmonster. If you can find a sampler to start that is probably your best bet. Buy more than you need--they age very gracefully.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah, love these too. I've gone through a 10 pack of the Seleccion RL and loved them. Then, last weeks deal on CI had bundles of the sun grown and oscuro torpedo's for like $38 bones delivered. Picked up a bundle of the Oscuro's and the one I had was simply amazing for that price. Today I should receive a 10 pack of the Reserva Limitada's from CBid. Can't wait! Very very good stick for the deals out there!


----------



## Divinedark (Oct 23, 2011)

Mmmmm.... Temptation... Becoming...overwhelming....


----------



## jmj_203 (Mar 16, 2011)

I just got a box of the Reserva Limitadas in last week. I hate to give it away, but oh well they are already 60 bucks for a box of 20 robustos. Anyways check cbid, since they are not well known yet I won a box of 20 Reserva Limitadas for $31. Yes thats right, 31 bucks for a full box of 20.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

I have never had the reserva limitada...is that the new variety that is in CI?? How are those?


----------



## TNTitan (Nov 7, 2011)

Reserva Limitadas are very very good smokes.


----------



## Divinedark (Oct 23, 2011)

Interesting... Cbid has a 10 stick sampler for $22 quick buy. Now I have to decide whether I want to get these, or head to my b&m to pick up the CA Top 10... Choices choices...


----------



## Goatmilk (Jan 2, 2012)

Divinedark said:


> Interesting... Cbid has a 10 stick sampler for $22 quick buy. Now I have to decide whether I want to get these, or head to my b&m to pick up the CA Top 10... Choices choices...


CI has the sampler for $25


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

I have 2 of the sun grown in the cooler ..... Crap.... Now I wanna try one!


----------



## roaster (Jun 12, 2011)

Not trying to lay down a thread deuce or anything, but I've had a 'Clasico' from this line and was underwhelmed. The construction, burn and draw were all top notch (especially for the $1.20 I paid for the stick) but the flavor was just not there for me. Once and a while a tiny hint of something floral or a gentle hint of creaminess... Whatever was there was really fleeting. I dunno. I've had other conn. wrapped sticks I've really liked (5 Vegas Gold, Oliva Conn. for example) I've read the descriptions of the some of the sticks this thread is in praise of and they sound a bit more exciting, especially the Reserva Limitadas and the Sun Grown. I guess my question for the forum members who love the PDR line is are you underwhelmed by the Clasico? I know each stick will be different, but if my response to these sticks is typical and members STILL like the Sun Grown and Reserva Limitadas, I'd be more eager to give them a shot. But if my opinion isn't typical and you also really like the Clasico, maybe I'll wait a bit before I explore the brand further...


----------



## 705squat (Dec 23, 2010)

roaster said:


> Not trying to lay down a thread deuce or anything, but I've had a 'Clasico' from this line and was underwhelmed. The construction, burn and draw were all top notch (especially for the $1.20 I paid for the stick) but the flavor was just not there for me. Once and a while a tiny hint of something floral or a gentle hint of creaminess... Whatever was there was really fleeting. I dunno. I've had other conn. wrapped sticks I've really liked (5 Vegas Gold, Oliva Conn. for example) I've read the descriptions of the some of the sticks this thread is in praise of and they sound a bit more exciting, especially the Reserva Limitadas and the Sun Grown. I guess my question for the forum members who love the PDR line is are you underwhelmed by the Clasico? I know each stick will be different, but if my response to these sticks is typical and members STILL like the Sun Grown and Reserva Limitadas, I'd be more eager to give them a shot. But if my opinion isn't typical and you also really like the Clasico, maybe I'll wait a bit before I explore the brand further...


I smoke A LOT of the PDR line and I am a big fan. I am not a connoisseur by a long shot though. I just know what I like and what I don't like. I do agree that the Classico with the yellow silk band is probably the least flavorful and mildest of their line but, still enjoyable. I also find that I have had some issues with the wrapper splitting or tearing when I remove the bands. This doesn't happen a lot but , more than any other PDR.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

roaster said:


> Not trying to lay down a thread deuce or anything, but I've had a 'Clasico' from this line and was underwhelmed. The construction, burn and draw were all top notch (especially for the $1.20 I paid for the stick) but the flavor was just not there for me. Once and a while a tiny hint of something floral or a gentle hint of creaminess... Whatever was there was really fleeting. I dunno. I've had other conn. wrapped sticks I've really liked (5 Vegas Gold, Oliva Conn. for example) I've read the descriptions of the some of the sticks this thread is in praise of and they sound a bit more exciting, especially the Reserva Limitadas and the Sun Grown. I guess my question for the forum members who love the PDR line is are you underwhelmed by the Clasico? I know each stick will be different, but if my response to these sticks is typical and members STILL like the Sun Grown and Reserva Limitadas, I'd be more eager to give them a shot. But if my opinion isn't typical and you also really like the Clasico, maybe I'll wait a bit before I explore the brand further...


I don't think the clasico is the best of their line but I still really enjoy them. One thing you must realize is that not all Connies are the same. The PDR you are talking about has a Connecticut wrapper grown in Ecuador. This leaf does not have the same quality's as a US grown Connecticut shade and so you are comparing apples to oranges. Smoking style also can play a part. I find that PDR's in general have half of their flavor show up in the nose so if you don't retrohale you will be missing out on quite a bit. One other possibility is that the flavor profile is just not your cup of tea. That is part of the sport that is cigar smoking... Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## roaster (Jun 12, 2011)

Johnpaul said:


> I don't think the clasico is the best of their line but I still really enjoy them. One thing you must realize is that not all Connies are the same. The PDR you are talking about has a Connecticut wrapper grown in Ecuador. This leaf does not have the same quality's as a US grown Connecticut shade and so you are comparing apples to oranges. Smoking style also can play a part. I find that PDR's in general have half of their flavor show up in the nose so if you don't retrohale you will be missing out on quite a bit. One other possibility is that the flavor profile is just not your cup of tea. That is part of the sport that is cigar smoking... Different strokes for different folks.


Of course all of these are possible. I'm an active "retrohaler" and still didn't get much. I guess what I meant by denoting different Connecticut wrappers is that I have had other mild profile cigars that I've liked. It could be that this specific Ecuadorian wrapper just didn't float my boat. It could just be that all of PDR won't float it, either. That was the point of my question. I was trying to ascertain whether I could tell how much I would enjoy other PDR smokes based on my response to this specific one. My question still stands and I appreciate 705's response (thanks!). I think I might try a 5er of the Reserva Limitadas. At the prices these are going for it's certainly worth exploring.

Edit:

I also appreciate your informative response, John. I think in the back of my head I had realized the differences but for whatever reason they didn't surface while I was writing my initial question. So, thanks!


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

roaster said:


> Of course all of these are possible. I'm an active "retrohaler" and still didn't get much. I guess what I meant by denoting different Connecticut wrappers is that I have had other mild profile cigars that I've liked. It could be that this specific Ecuadorian wrapper just didn't float my boat. It could just be that all of PDR won't float it, either. That was the point of my question. I was trying to ascertain whether I could tell how much I would enjoy other PDR smokes based on my response to this specific one. My question still stands and I appreciate 705's response (thanks!). I think I might try a 5er of the Reserva Limitadas. At the prices these are going for it's certainly worth exploring.


If your question is does all the PDR line have a similar kind of profile then the answer is yes. They don't all taste the same but they do have a unique profile the same way Fuente, Padilla, Padron, etc. does. The Classico is relatively mild but not lacking in flavor. If you recently purchased the stick you smoked you might be smoking it too wet. Maybe they just need to rest for a while before you try another one. I'm not trying to come off as an expert on PDR or anything but I have smoked at least 50 of them in the last four months so I am fairly familiar with them. I hope that helps answer your question.


----------



## Goatmilk (Jan 2, 2012)

Just got 2 of the 5 pack samplers for $7/ea on the devil site.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Goatmilk said:


> Just got 2 of the 5 pack samplers for $7/ea on the devil site.


I was thinking of doing the same thing ... I saw them going for that price....they also had em for $22 quick buy (the 10 pack) but I knew buying 2 of the 5 packs could be had for cheaper.

I'm gonna jump on this same thing next week.


----------



## roaster (Jun 12, 2011)

Johnpaul said:


> If your question is does all the PDR line have a similar kind of profile then the answer is yes. They don't all taste the same but they do have a unique profile the same way Fuente, Padilla, Padron, etc. does. The Classico is relatively mild but not lacking in flavor. If you recently purchased the stick you smoked you might be smoking it too wet. Maybe they just need to rest for a while before you try another one. I'm not trying to come off as an expert on PDR or anything but I have smoked at least 50 of them in the last four months so I am fairly familiar with them. I hope that helps answer your question.


It does! Thank you kindly for your well thought out response. I will heed your advice and let the rest of them nap. Gonna pick up a different five pack from the devil at some point this week.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

I've got sungrown and oscuro that have been resting for over a year...YUM!


----------



## SystemError (Apr 9, 2012)

Bumb this, CI is having a daily deal 

6 - Pinar del Rio Habano Clasico Torpedo (6.5" x 52)
6 - Pinar del Rio Habano Oscuro Torpedo (6.5" x 52)
6 - Pinar del Rio Habano Seleccion Torpedo (6.5" x 52)
6 - Pinar del Rio Habano Sun Grown Torpedo (6.5" x 52)

All for $40, should I pull the trigger?


----------



## TNTitan (Nov 7, 2011)

Definitely. And here is a link for free shipping: Cigars International - discount cigars, humidors, cigar accessories


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

SystemError said:


> Bumb this, CI is having a daily deal
> 
> 6 - Pinar del Rio Habano Clasico Torpedo (6.5" x 52)
> 6 - Pinar del Rio Habano Oscuro Torpedo (6.5" x 52)
> ...


Sure.

That would come out to 1.67 a stick.

I have gotten some of them off devil from anywhere between $1-1.40 a pop.

Pull the trigger. I don't think you will be disappointed.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

All of that for $40. How could you go wrong? I have 5 of the Limitadas resting and I can't wait to try them.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Every single one I've had has been MONEY.

I can't wait to try them with a year of rest on them--especially the black label (edicion limitada). All of the flavors are there, but confused. By next year, they should be clearer to my palate.


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

ive got one of the black labels with 8 months of rest on it at the moment. i cant wait until it hits the one year mark and i can finally smoke it! i wish i didnt blow all my money on cigars already this month, otherwise i would jump on that 24 sampler for $40. that is a killer deal!


----------



## TheTomcat (Mar 8, 2012)

I was a PDR fan until I tried Gran Habanos. In my opinion they are very similar but I like the GH a little better right now.


----------



## nishdog007 (Oct 27, 2011)

Just pulled the trigger on these for $40. Never tried these but with all they hype around them I couldn't resist


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

i've had a few different varieties resting for a few weeks now, this thread has determined what my next stick will be! i got some 2007 sun growns from cbid a while back for a steal and will be smoking one of those soon!


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

damn browser!


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

third time's a charm apparently... sorry to dilute the thread!


----------



## BigBen88 (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm a huge fan, smoked a PDR 1878 Maduro Robusto this weekend, great smoke!


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

anyone have tried these. Can't find a lot of reviews, are they new?
Pinar del Rio Reserva Limitada Toro (Single) (#1246550) - CigarBid.com


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

vink said:


> anyone have tried these. Can't find a lot of reviews, are they new?
> Pinar del Rio Reserva Limitada Toro (Single) (#1246550) - CigarBid.com


They've been around for a while now and one of my favorites. I was gifted a robusto last year and liked it enough to buy a box of them and a box of toros. Incredibly well priced and you can get an even better deal on boxes at Cbid. Both of my boxes have been resting since November and I might try one in a few months to see where they're at. I hate to break up a full box though....it looks so good with them all lined up perfectly. I do still have a few loose toros from a Cbid ten pack to tide me over till then. By all means get a fiver or a few singles to try out....it'll be money well spent.


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

vink said:


> anyone have tried these. Can't find a lot of reviews, are they new?
> Pinar del Rio Reserva Limitada Toro (Single) (#1246550) - CigarBid.com


i just picked up a fiver of these yesterday. i was talking to johnpaul, our resident PDR wh0r3, and he said that the burn on them was bad because they shipped extremely wet, but i will let mine rest for a couple months before i smoke one and hopefully i can get a review up. i got them for just over $2 a stick, so they werent terribly expensive, and i havent had a PDR i didnt like, so im guessing they are pretty good. i think these are a CI exclusive blend, so im not sure how popular they are.

i found this review online: The Cigar Broskies: Pinar del Rio Exclusivo Reserva Limitada Review


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Yep I have had mine for two and a half months and I don't think they are ready to smoke yet. I will post a review when I think I can give a fair assessment.


----------



## nishdog007 (Oct 27, 2011)

neil said:


> i just picked up a fiver of these yesterday. i was talking to johnpaul, our resident PDR wh0r3, and he said that the burn on them was bad because they shipped extremely wet, but i will let mine rest for a couple months before i smoke one and hopefully i can get a review up. i got them for just over $2 a stick, so they werent terribly expensive, and i havent had a PDR i didnt like, so im guessing they are pretty good. i think these are a CI exclusive blend, so im not sure how popular they are.
> 
> i found this review online: The Cigar Broskies: Pinar del Rio Exclusivo Reserva Limitada Review


Jumped on this deal as well... looking forward to trying it with a few months of rest on them.


----------



## lyricsninja (Apr 24, 2012)

neil said:


> i just picked up a fiver of these yesterday. i was talking to johnpaul, our resident PDR wh0r3, and he said that the burn on them was bad because they shipped extremely wet, but i will let mine rest for a couple months before i smoke one and hopefully i can get a review up. i got them for just over $2 a stick, so they werent terribly expensive, and i havent had a PDR i didnt like, so im guessing they are pretty good. i think these are a CI exclusive blend, so im not sure how popular they are.


Funny you mention the burn on them being bad.... i smoked one when i got the 5 pack almost immediately and had major burn issues. but after giving it a few months rest, it ended up burning just fine. actually since writing the review, ive had another one and it was just as good as the reviewed one.


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

The PdR sungrown was really one of the first cigars that blew my mind... Anyone got any similar brand or cigars to recommend? (got some of the other pdr blend on order)


----------



## roaster (Jun 12, 2011)

FWIW to anyone, the PDR Reserva Limitadas are incredible. I had not liked a PDR stick I tried before this one (see earlier in the thread) so I tried these (which were just as inexpensive) and was really blown away. A truly dazzling flavor... Like a porterhouse steak and a fine wine all wrapped into one. I did have some trouble with the burn but after dry-boxing for a week they're fine. Can't wait to buy a box and let it rest!


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

just got my exclusivo reserva limitada torpedoes in the mail about 10 minutes ago. straight into the freezer they go! i must say, they look delicious and i cant wait to smoke one! must... resist!


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

looky what showed up in the mail yesterday :]










these things almost look good enough to eat!


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Can't beat PDR value at C-bid prices IMHO...


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Frodo said:


> Can't beat PDR value at C-bid prices IMHO...


Already got my fill at a buck a stick....just letting them marinate in the humi :smoke:

Gotta love devil sometimes!


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

for all you PDR lovers, CI has a bundle of 20 sun grown torpedoes for $40 on the joes daily deal. gotta love twofer tuesdays!


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Wait until you all get your hands on the new PDR Small Batch Reserve and Flores Y Rodriguez, starting to hit B&M shelves this month!


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Dread said:


> Wait until you all get your hands on the new PDR Small Batch Reserve and Flores Y Rodriguez, starting to hit B&M shelves this month!


The small batch reserve's are out already. The Flores Y Rodriguez will be released in two months.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Johnpaul said:


> The small batch reserve's are out already. The Flores Y Rodriguez will be released in two months.


Yes, some select accounts have received Small Batch already but not many. Enough inventory is now stateside to really begin opening up more accounts. As for the FYR a shipment came in last week and I just started taking orders, doing an event this Friday in the northeast that will feature the Flores Y Rodriguez line. I smoked one of the FYR Habanos last night and cant believe how good that cigar is for $4.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Johnpaul said:


> The small batch reserve's are out already. The Flores Y Rodriguez will be released in two months.


Thanks for the info!

I will be on the lookout. I like Abe Flores' work.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Dread said:


> Yes, some select accounts have received Small Batch already but not many. Enough inventory is now stateside to really begin opening up more accounts. As for the FYR a shipment came in last week and I just started taking orders, doing an event this Friday in the northeast that will feature the Flores Y Rodriguez line. I smoked one of the FYR Habanos last night and cant believe how good that cigar is for $4.


That is kind of weird because I have had pretty easy access to the small batch local and online for a couple weeks now. I have smoked both of them and they are an interesting departure from PDR's typical taste profile. I am going to be reviewing the FYR's soon as Abe sent me some samples. He told me in an email yesterday that the release for them will be in two months. Whatever it is new stuff is cool! There is also one more new release from PDR called Liga Especial Reserva Superior which is a silver label (different than the one ci has) and I believe it is suppose to be 100% ligero (ass kicker?)


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Johnpaul said:


> That is kind of weird because I have had pretty easy access to the small batch local and online for a couple weeks now. I have smoked both of them and they are an interesting departure from PDR's typical taste profile. I am going to be reviewing the FYR's soon as Abe sent me some samples. He told me in an email yesterday that the release for them will be in two months. Whatever it is new stuff is cool! There is also one more new release from PDR called Liga Especial Reserva Superior which is a silver label (different than the one ci has) and I believe it is suppose to be 100% ligero (ass kicker?)


Yea the Platinum has some punch thats for sure, you are on the other side of the country from me so maybe Small Batch hit you guys sooner. I know Atlantic Cigars got Small Batch about a month ago as well. When Abe says 2 months he probably means the widespread release, just like Small Batch the initial release will be slow for a month or 2 and then it will pick up significantly.


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

i just got some oscuros too. still waiting to try those buggers out


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

bazookajoe8 said:


> i just got some oscuros too. still waiting to try those buggers out


the oscuro is probably my favorite one that ive had so far. really nice medium-full body, almost decadent smoke. im pretty sure you wont be disappointed!


----------



## TNTitan (Nov 7, 2011)

Looks like the PDR goodness continues! http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/309856-bombed-wait-abe-flores.html


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

How much time should I let the PdR rest before trying them. Bought a couple from the devil site and tried 1 Seleccion after a month of rest and it was not that great I thought. Never tried it before tho I only smoked a sungrown. So how much time should I wait?


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

From my experience most of them online are taking about three months to get smokeable. Of course they improve more with more time.


----------



## Zeurcher (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Pinar del Rio Goodness! Yum Yum and Yum*

Started with the sample robusto pack. I was very pleased. The classico - yellow band is a creamy smooth smoke. Great early day smoke. The Oscuro's really got me hooked. The Obsidians are a great joy. If you get the chance, pick up a box of obsidian sample box. The Obsidian and Oscuro are nice oily cigar that I can't help but smoke all the way down to the butt due to the flavor kick that normally kicks in on the last third. The Obsidian large sizes are a better smoke than the little guys. 
The PDR sample packs are great to have in your mix. They look great laid out in the humidor and unwrapping the cigars are part of the treat.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

I had one today and really enjoyed it.
Never have I seen such quantities of smoke plumes. I did notice a slight hint of lighter fluid at the beginning and thought it was strange. But it didn't last very long.
Overall, it was a great cigar.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

splattttttt said:


> I had one today and really enjoyed it.
> Never have I seen such quantities of smoke plumes. I did notice a slight hint of lighter fluid at the beginning and thought it was strange. But it didn't last very long.
> Overall, it was a great cigar.


What did you use to light it?


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

......................................delete me please!!!!.............


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

E Dogg said:


> What did you use to light it?


maybe this?
View attachment 69602


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

LMAO- tried to give you RG but I need to spread it around first


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

ha ha, yes. That wouldn't work. I torch 'em with butane. I don't really like waisting time.
I'll smoke another one again on my way home from work. The last was my first. And would enjoy one more.
Just to be clear, the lighter fluid cent war real. Just very faint. Not enough to scare me away. I actually smoked this down to the nub it was so good.


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

Funny this thread was revived... The Oscuro are $2 a piece right now at CI - Cigars International

Joe


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm glad it was revived...I haven't been on here much for quite a while and I was glad to find it. I actually have accumulated quite a collection of PDRs...happened on a whim and so far, I haven't been disappointed. I just had an Oscuro last week and really enjoyed it. I tried a Sun Grown after about a month but it was too early. It had some great flavors going on but I could tell it needed some rest. I'm going to fire up another one here soon.

I have 4-5 of each (except the Obsidian) and went out on a limb and bought a bundle of the Sun Grown for a song on CBid.

These may become my next go-to budget stick...


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

I bought the Pinar del Rio Torpedo Flight Sampler - Cigars International off the Devil. I laid out 1 of each to smoke this weekend and the rest will be put away for a month or so. I'm really excited about PDR in general.


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

less than a month left! i have a PDR seleccion that im waiting to smoke. its almost been a year! cant wait to see how it smokes with a year on it. maybe ill post a mini review on here and let you guys know how it is.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

neil said:


> less than a month left! i have a PDR seleccion that im waiting to smoke. its almost been a year! cant wait to see how it smokes with a year on it. maybe ill post a mini review on here and let you guys know how it is.


I'm looking forward to your review, Neil. I'm interested in what you find out.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

neil said:


> less than a month left! i have a PDR seleccion that im waiting to smoke. its almost been a year! cant wait to see how it smokes with a year on it. maybe ill post a mini review on here and let you guys know how it is.


Unfortunately for me, I'm down to my last three of the Exclusivo Reserva Limitada. Just arrived a few days ago, but smoke so well I'm gonna order a box now.
Hard to believe they only cost so little for such a fine stick. 
They remind me a lot of the Cohiba Red Dot from Nicaragua.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

splattttttt said:


> Unfortunately for me, I'm down to my last three of the Exclusivo Reserva Limitada. Just arrived a few days ago, but smoke so well I'm gonna order a box now.
> Hard to believe they only cost so little for such a fine stick.
> They remind me a lot of the Cohiba Red Dot from Nicaragua.


That's good to know. I've had a fiver resting in the coolerdor for a few months but haven't sampled one yet. I have maintained high hopes for that one...sounds like my hopes are justified...


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

maybe ill smoke one of the exclusivos tomorrow. i bought them about 2 or 3 months ago, so they should be good to go by now. i hope theyre good!


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

PDR announced a couple new releases today...
*
PDR CIGARS ANNOUNCES RELEASE OF THE A. FLORES SERIE PRIVADA*

(Miami, FL) - July 28th, 2012: PDR Cigars USA, one of the industry's premier boutique cigar makers are excited to announce the release of the A. Flores Serie Privada, which will debut at this year's IPCPR trade show in Orlando, FL on August 2nd.

The year 1975 signifies the year that brand owner and master blender Abraham Flores was born. In only a few short years in the industry Flores has grown to be one of the industry's most sought after cigar makers having put out stellar premium boutique lines such as; PDR Small Batch, PDR 1878, and PDR Reserva Superior. Additionally Flores has made cigars for a myriad of companies which include Ghurka Cigar Group, Cigars International, Famous Smoke Shop, Thompson Cigars, La Palina Cigars, Primer Mundo Cigar Company, and Herrera Cigars to name a few. With an 80 year history the PDR Cigars factory only employs the most experienced rollers and craftsmen. This commitment has served them well. Now in its 8th year of independent operation the PDR Cigars factory has established a solid footing in the premium boutique cigar arena.

"I am extremely proud to have the opportunity to build on the legacy of the exceptional cigar makers that have been making cigars here in the Dominican Republic for decades," said Abe Flores, President of PDR Cigars. "I am very excited about bringing this new line to the market bearing my name. We've taken special care to select the finest tobacco and create an exceptional blend profile that we feel today's cigar enthusiast will truly appreciate."

As an addition to the current line-up the A. Flores Serie Privada will be released with a Habano Ecuador wrapper and a Maduro Habano Ecuador wrapper. Both cigars will be comprised of Nicaraguan Habano binders as well as Nicaraguan Habano & Dominican Corojo filler. The Habano Ecuador is a creamy medium bodied smoke with great complexity while the Maduro is a rich medium to full bodied smoke with a bold profile of subtle spice and light sweetness.

"I felt that it was important that the line was representative of the vitolas that I enjoy smoking and offers the consumer a great smoking experience in terms of blend, packaging, and pricing," Said Flores.

The A. Flores Serie Privada are boxed pressed beauties available in 24 count boxes featuring three vitolas: 5x52 Robusto ( SP 52 ), 6x54 Toro ( SP 54 ) , and a 7x58 Churchill ( SP 58 ). The line carries an MSRP range from $9.75 to $12.75 and will be featured at the PDR Cigars booth at the IPCPR convention in Orlando next week.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
PDR CIGARS ANNOUNCES RELEASE OF THE 
RESERVA SUPERIOR SALOMON*

(Miami, FL) - July 28th, 2012: PDR Cigars USA, which boasts some of the most distinctive blend profiles in the premium boutique cigar market is excited to announce the release of their most artisanal vitola to date, the 6x66 Salomon which will debut at this year's IPCPR trade show in Orlando, FL on August 2nd.

The Reserva Superior Line is a Limited Edition line first introduced by PDR Cigars at last year's IPCPR convention in Las Vegas with a 2000 box production run that was only available at the convention. The Reserva Superior Salomon will be a terrific addition to the portfolio. The Salomon will sport a double wrapper comprised of a maduro coupled with a natural wrapper at the foot and on the head of the stem. With an 80 year history in cigar making the PDR Cigars factory will showcase the skill and attention to detail possessed by its master rollers in the making of this beautiful offering. Now in its 8th year of independent operation, under the leadership of Abraham Flores PDR Cigars has continued to offer cigar enthusiasts a solid selection of flavorful, well-made cigars. The Reserva Superior Salomon will be yet another testament to PDR Cigars' commitment in that regard.

"I felt that it was important at this stage in our brand to offer something truly special and limited to the consumers that really enjoy the brand. The Salomon also allows us to offer something super exclusive to the family of retailers that support the brand as well," Said Abe Flores, President of PDR Cigars. "This is truly a connoisseur's cigar"

The Limited Edition Salomon will be packaged 10 cigars to a box and each individual cigar will be nestled inside a coffin. The blend for the Salomon is the same as the rest of the Resreva Superior line. The primary wrapper is Dominican Habano while the binder is Brazilian. The filler is Dominican, Nicaraguan, and Lancaster PA. The Reserva Superior Salomon will only be available at the IPCPR convention in Orlando FL next week. With a box production of only 500 this rare offering will be limited to select retailers throughout the country.

"We've enjoyed great support from our family of retailers and we're excited to have the opportunity to provide them with this truly limited cigar. We enjoyed making the Salomon and designing the packaging as well. It's really a special project," Said Flores.

With its current catalog of premium boutiques lines, which include PDR Small Batch and PDR 1878, along with quality value offerings such as Flores y Rodriguez, the Salomon along with the rest of the Reserva Superior line further solidifies PDR Cigars as a mainstay in the premium boutique cigar market. More information can be found on PDR Cigars at Pinar Del RIo Cigar Co. .


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for the update John. I'd love to try the Privada. I'm not a limited edition chaser, but the Salomon looks interesting.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Johnpaul said:


> PDR announced a couple new releases today...
> *
> PDR CIGARS ANNOUNCES RELEASE OF THE A. FLORES SERIE PRIVADA*
> 
> ...


WOW, I graduated HS in 75.


----------



## rpb16 (Jan 4, 2012)

neil said:


> less than a month left! i have a PDR seleccion that im waiting to smoke. its almost been a year! cant wait to see how it smokes with a year on it. maybe ill post a mini review on here and let you guys know how it is.


oh boy seleccion with a years worth of rest, om nom nom


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

Just had my first PdR last night. It was a sun grown robusto. The draw was definitely too tight, but if burned well enough despite. The flavors were very interesting and pleasant; very nutty, slightly sweet, nice mild spiciness, almost reminded me of a Cameroon (though I've only had 2 Cameroon wrapped cigars, so I could be off base here). I have one more resting, and I'm hoping the draw will be better on that one.

I think I may need to pick up some more PdRs. Is there a general consensus as to which sticks to definitely try, or maybe avoid? Or should I just get a sampler of everything? What do you all think?


----------



## A144 (Jul 9, 2012)

With all the good talk of these, I can't wait for my fiver of the Reserva Limitada to get here. However, I'll probably let it acclimate for a week or two before lighting one up. At $2 a piece from Cbid, it sounds like I got a good smoke!


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Brettanomyces said:


> I think I may need to pick up some more PdRs. Is there a general consensus as to which sticks to definitely try, or maybe avoid? Or should I just get a sampler of everything? What do you all think?


I would recommend going to the non-habano reviews section and read some reviews. I personally have reviewed almost every PDR currently available.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Brettanomyces said:


> Just had my first PdR last night. It was a sun grown robusto. The draw was definitely too tight, but if burned well enough despite. The flavors were very interesting and pleasant; very nutty, slightly sweet, nice mild spiciness, almost reminded me of a Cameroon (though I've only had 2 Cameroon wrapped cigars, so I could be off base here). I have one more resting, and I'm hoping the draw will be better on that one.
> 
> I think I may need to pick up some more PdRs. Is there a general consensus as to which sticks to definitely try, or maybe avoid? Or should I just get a sampler of everything? What do you all think?


The Exclusivo Limitada is VERY strong, but perfect in every way imaginable. Take my word for it.
they arrive ready for consumption fro Cbid and a fiver is usually aroun ten bucks.


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks guys! I've read through a few reviews and I'm going to have to be on the lookout for deals. The sun grown was pretty good, but the 1878 Capa Oscura and the Exclusivo sound awful good, too. Do most of these sticks need some rest to shine, or are they decent ROTT?


----------



## Madlying (May 10, 2011)

I have had the sun grown and it has some nice flavors. The Reserva Limitada has one heck of a draw and I had to relight several times, it did have a decent chocolate flavor when I could manage to get something out of it.


----------



## A144 (Jul 9, 2012)

splattttttt said:


> The Exclusivo Limitada is VERY strong, but perfect in every way imaginable. Take my word for it.
> they arrive ready for consumption fro Cbid and a fiver is usually aroun ten bucks.


Very strong as in full strength? I had read it was generally considered a med-full strength cigar, so this is interesting to hear.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

very! Though so complex, it keeps you captive to the nub.
Now I've smoked some vitolas that were equal in strength, though much less flavorful or intersting to the point that I got bored. 
Strength can take many different paths.
There's strong tobacco flavor which is fine... I love tobacco lol
Then the strength that comes from nicotine, which can be sought of dizzying at times lol. A nother plus in my book.
Then there's the harsh, or sometimes bitter to name a few. These can be a result of improper storage, or cultivation, or just poor quality which for the most part we here know how to avoid.
But strength alone for some just ain't enough.
The Exclusivo Ltd serie is strong only in the ways we expect vitolas of a much higher pedigree to taste like. Can a cigar be both strong, yet smooth? Rarely, but sure.
Probably why some might wanna render it milder by strength. Though trust me... It's all power packed. That but with complexity and flavor and aroma that liger through out.
K now. I sayd it enough


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

It's interesting how different peoples tastes and preferences can be. Personally I am not particularly impressed by the Exclusivo Limitada and I think it smokes right at its price point of $3 vs. most other PDR's that I think are a much better value. I would call that cigar medium in strength and full in flavor. I've been working my way threw a box for the last five months. The cigar does have lots of different flavors but to me they seem to show up randomly and vary from stick to stick. Sometimes the flavors jive and sometimes they don't. On top of that the flavors are a bit sweeter than my preference. Don't get me wrong, I don't think it is a bad smoke. I just don't think it lives up to how good most of PDR's other lines are.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

That's not saying much within the realm of negaticity JP. I can and will agree with your opinion though as I've yet to try them all.


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

Johnpaul said:


> It's interesting how different peoples tastes and preferences can be.


While there is a lot of truth in this statement, I've also (in my limited experience) seen some pretty large differences, stick to stick, or the same blend. Differences in the leaf used (even though they came from the same harvest & priming in many cases), storage conditions, length of storage, ambient conditions (including distractions), even mood, all end up playing a factor in how a cigar is perceived, I would wager. Unless most of us are smoking a box or more of everything we discuss (and I'm guessing that's more the exception rather than the rule), it is almost certain some of these factors have played heavily into what we think of a particular blend.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ok, for you experts:

How does the corona compare to the toro in both the PDR 1878 oscuro and maduro? I really enjoyed the oscuro in the toro size, but i'd like to get a great tasting, inexpensive corona that reminds me of an LP or another full-flavored stick for when I have less time, and these might fit the bill...


----------



## A144 (Jul 9, 2012)

splattttttt said:


> very! ...
> 
> Then the strength that comes from nicotine, which can be sought of dizzying at times lol. A nother plus in my book.


So as far as nicotine kick goes, you'd call still call it a full strength?



Johnpaul said:


> It's interesting how different peoples tastes and preferences can be. Personally I am not particularly impressed by the Exclusivo Limitada and I think it smokes right at its price point of $3 vs. most other PDR's that I think are a much better value. I would call that cigar medium in strength and full in flavor.


You're right, those differences are definitely interesting! I bought a fiver of these hoping from the general consensus that they were indeed med-full strength sticks that are full in flavor.


----------



## rpb16 (Jan 4, 2012)

Johnpaul said:


> It's interesting how different peoples tastes and preferences can be. Personally I am not particularly impressed by the Exclusivo Limitada and I think it smokes right at its price point of $3 vs. most other PDR's that I think are a much better value. I would call that cigar medium in strength and full in flavor. I've been working my way threw a box for the last five months. The cigar does have lots of different flavors but to me they seem to show up randomly and vary from stick to stick. Sometimes the flavors jive and sometimes they don't. On top of that the flavors are a bit sweeter than my preference. Don't get me wrong, I don't think it is a bad smoke. I just don't think it lives up to how good most of PDR's other lines are.


Arent those the CI "house brand" PDRs? One could assume that a 3$ house brand isnt going to be as good as the main line froma certain manufactuer. I still have yet to try them, but the reviews online basically said the same as you, inconsistencies. They sure do look tasty tho:ss:



Brettanomyces said:


> While there is a lot of truth in this statement, I've also (in my limited experience) seen some pretty large differences, stick to stick, or the same blend. Differences in the leaf used (even though they came from the same harvest & priming in many cases), storage conditions, length of storage, ambient conditions (including distractions), even mood, all end up playing a factor in how a cigar is perceived, I would wager. Unless most of us are smoking a box or more of everything we discuss (and I'm guessing that's more the exception rather than the rule), it is almost certain some of these factors have played heavily into what we think of a particular blend.


AGree 100%, so much can factor into how good/bad a particular smoke is. Ive had cigars that were just meh one day, the next they blew me away.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Coming soon ya fools!


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

damn, that reserva superior looks cool!


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

yeah i saw those reserva superiors on the PDR facebook page yesterday. looks like a BBMF, pretty cool!


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Only shinier lol


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

I've smoked everything they've put out, & I can't find one I like enough worth buying again. I'm still waiting in anticipation that they will make something other than price point that suits my fancy. :noidea:


----------



## Sumatra Samurai (Jul 16, 2012)

Whoa do we know how much that reserva superior is going to cost? Looks like the $150 Forbidden X at Casa Fuente, probably cheaper though


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

Johnpaul said:


> It's interesting how different peoples tastes and preferences can be. Personally I am not particularly impressed by the Exclusivo Limitada and I think it smokes right at its price point of $3 vs. most other PDR's that I think are a much better value. I would call that cigar medium in strength and full in flavor. I've been working my way threw a box for the last five months. The cigar does have lots of different flavors but to me they seem to show up randomly and vary from stick to stick. Sometimes the flavors jive and sometimes they don't. On top of that the flavors are a bit sweeter than my preference. Don't get me wrong, I don't think it is a bad smoke. I just don't think it lives up to how good most of PDR's other lines are.


JohnPaul - Neither am I brotha! That stick (Exclusivo Limitada) is definitely Medium bodied (through and through)! It has this weird "molasses" sweetness to it that throws it off if you ask me. I bought these in the corona size thinking the were the Capa Oscura Dominicana's! *lol* (Smh) I'll never make that mistake again!:mrgreen:


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Sumatra Samurai said:


> Whoa do we know how much that reserva superior is going to cost? Looks like the $150 Forbidden X at Casa Fuente, probably cheaper though


MSRP is $15, its one of the PDR blends that deserves more recognition. Great balance of flavor and strength.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Never had a Pinar del rio before. Will have to see if good deals on cbid or something.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

neil said:


> yeah i saw those reserva superiors on the PDR facebook page yesterday. looks like a BBMF, pretty cool!


When I spoke to Abe a few months ago he told me he was going to make a cigar in a vitola similar to a BBMF, so the similarity is not a accidental. I think it looks awesome and I plan on trying to get my hands one one or two. The robusto's I've smoked had an insane nic kick so I imagine these are even more so. I am hoping that time will tame them a bit though.


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

Just picked up a 5'er of the Sun Grown on the Devil... Looking forward to trying them out!


----------



## Don_in_Texas (Sep 30, 2011)

Monday Madness this week at Atlantic Cigars was 5 X Reserva Superiors and 5 X Reserva Limitadas for $49.95

I didn't go for it because I really don't like the Limitadas. Not sure why, but every one that I've had has seemed kinda harsh. The regular old Oscuro is my favorite PDR.


----------



## Walt69 (Aug 24, 2012)

Anyone else think these things have the most AMAZING aroma? Not even just the cocoa, but the sweet creamy rich tobacco scent resonating from within as well? I just picked up a 5'r but have yet to smoke one. GOnna let them rest for awhile after reaing some of the things on here.


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

Forgot about this thread. Just lit up a Capa Madura last evening, and it was super tasty. Can't wait to try the Capa Oscura.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Brettanomyces said:


> Forgot about this thread. Just lit up a Capa Madura last evening, and it was super tasty. Can't wait to try the Capa Oscura.


I grabbed a Capa Oscura a little while back after reading JPs review, and it was everything he said it was. Definitely my favorite PDR by far and one of the best cigars I've had in the last 6 months. I see that these are available in a lancero as well and am wondering how this blend fares in that vitola.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Don_in_Texas said:


> I didn't go for it because I really don't like the Limitadas. Not sure why, but every one that I've had has seemed kinda harsh. The regular old Oscuro is my favorite PDR.


I concur, Don. Even with rest, the Limitadas still seem harsh. I also don't care for the tight draw every single one I've tried has had.


----------



## Walt69 (Aug 24, 2012)

What are the core flavors of the oscuro? I've never tried one, but since it's you guys' favorites it sounds like I need to lol. Ugh, looks like I have to wait to snipe a 5'r somewhere and wait till thursday for em to ship lol.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Engineer99 said:


> I grabbed a Capa Oscura a little while back after reading JPs review, and it was everything he said it was. Definitely my favorite PDR by far and one of the best cigars I've had in the last 6 months. I see that these are available in a lancero as well and am wondering how this blend fares in that vitola.


The Capa Oscura is definitely my favorite PDR as well. I gotta get ahold of some coronas and some toros, and I'll be set on cigars for a while.


----------



## Loggerhead (Dec 18, 2011)

Woodted, where. . . are you getting. . . the lanceros?! (emoticon with drooling mouth)
I've never seen a PDR lancero, but man, I'd like to try one.

I hoard my PDR 1878's. I had one just a couple of days ago, the capa madura, best cigar I've had this week. I purchased several samplers from the-site-that-shall-not-be-named really cheap sometime last year, and they've just been stewing in my humidor ever since, well, except for the ones that I've smoked. I'm down to five, and they have a special place in the humi, with my 601's, edge's, diesels and MOW's. They won't repeat the sale (which is the only reason I occasionally get on their site anymore) so I guess I'm going to have to break down and buy a box or three. 
One more thing, the PDR 1878's seem to be much less temperamental when it comes to humidity. I've smoked them all over the place over the past year, all good. By comparison, the diesel that I am smoking right now which was stored right next to them is blah, I think my RH is a little to high.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Loggerhead said:


> Woodted, where. . . are you getting. . . the lanceros?! (emoticon with drooling mouth)
> I've never seen a PDR lancero, but man, I'd like to try one.


Pinar Del Rio 1878 Reserva Dominicana Lancero | Atlantic Cigar Company

I have not tried that vitola yet so I can't comment on it but as I have stated before (a few times LOL) the capa oscura is my favorite PDR.


----------



## thegunslinger (Aug 3, 2012)

I picked up a 12-pack sampler of the 4 lines. So far, I've smoked the SG and Oscuro. Not bad smokes for $2 but I'll need to give them both another shot before I can really form an opinion. Haven't tried the Seleccion or Clasico yet.


----------



## Loggerhead (Dec 18, 2011)

Thank you, Johnpaul. I never knew such a thing existed.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Since I picked up a box of the Reserva LTD's I decided to sit on my last two Copa Domenica Oscuro. Mostly because they stand out so well in my humi. 
Though they're great smokes, there are many others (brands) that are constantly screaming for my attention.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

PDR 1878
*4 Top-Sellers from Pinar Del Rio!*

These four PDR Reserva Dominicana brands are everything you'd expect from Abe Flores, Master-Blender from Pinar del Rio. Wonderful construction, complex blends and totally enjoyable flavor. With strengths ranging from the hearty Oscuro and Habano to the medium Maduro to the milder Natural, there is a blend for every smoker that appreciates fine Dominican cigars. Not sure which one will fit your palate best? Try our eight-cigar sampler, two of each blend in the popular 6" x 52 Toro size for less than $4.38 per cigar!


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

oke: Where is this offered?


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

forum rurels won't allow me to post links. Easy to find if you search for images of this brand. Try it.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Can't post links??? then what is thread all about? http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...s-forum/256569-promos-spread-wealth-guys.html

I think you're confused with posting CC stuff, no? :dunno:


----------



## Magnificent_Bastard (Feb 29, 2012)

E Dogg said:


> Can't post links??? then what is thread all about? http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...s-forum/256569-promos-spread-wealth-guys.html
> 
> I think you're confused with posting CC stuff, no? :dunno:


He has a low post count. The message board has a minimum number of posts required before he can post links, embed images, etc.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

:doh: now I see where he stated " won't let *ME* post links"

Thanks you magnificent bastard


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

so, if I Google Pinar del Rio eight-cigar sampler... I can select through my search subs and choose this one for best support. *finck cigar company*

;D


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

Nice, thanks!


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Brettanomyces said:


> Nice, thanks!


enjoy.


----------

